# Petition asking adcandour to change his Avatar



## Guest (Sep 22, 2016)

Please man!
Change it.

Current.










Here's my suggestion;


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I didn't know he changed it. last I saw was the one with him in Alice cooper-esque makeup. I didn't get it, so early before Halloween, but he marches to his own drummer in his internet persona, so whatever.

TBH, I don't want to look at that creepy doll either.

How about this:









or something more ethnically accurate (ZING!):









come to think of it, time to freshen mine up too.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

for the win:


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

OMG...absolutely.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

better the devil you know....I went with no.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm willing to roll the dice on a new one! 8D


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Yer egging him on. Bieber! Bieber! BEEEEEEBSSSOMG *Faints*


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I can always count on you guys to put a smile on my face when i am feeling down.LOL


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Let's all change our avatar!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

amagras said:


> Let's all change our avatar!


Good idea!


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

sulphur said:


> Good idea!


I can't believe I'm going along with this, it's going to make him even more unbearable. Haha


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Changing mine momentarily...


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

I can't believe I did this.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I changed mine in recognition. Of what I'm not sure.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

if you really must pay tribute to this putz, why not include his drag alter ego?









This is the one we should all have:


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

What a coincidence! When I saw the Biebs looking at me this morning I thought WTF! 

Do we have a theme that we are following in regards to everyone changing their avatar? 

I have something in mind already! You know what I'm thinking already!


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

That was the worst 4 hours of my life.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

If you can get it to 88%, I'll change it.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

adcandour said:


> If you can get it to 88%, I'll change it.



nah man, - you know you picked the right one if people don't like it! go ahead and rock the beibs i say.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

I am in the "yes" column and have changed my avatar to emphasize the horror.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Okay, I'll play...


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Done.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

sulphur said:


> I'm willing to roll the dice on a new one! 8D





amagras said:


> Let's all change our avatar!





sulphur said:


> Good idea!





JBFairthorne said:


> Changing mine momentarily...





capnjim said:


> I can't believe I did this.





davetcan said:


> I changed mine in recognition. Of what I'm not sure.





bw66 said:


> Okay, I'll play...





amagras said:


> Done.


Yep.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

cheezyridr said:


> nah man, - you know you picked the right one if people don't like it! go ahead and rock the beibs i say.


I didn't say to what...


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

adcandour said:


> I didn't say to what...


I've got a bad feeling about this.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Done.

Now change your avatar adcandour!


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I was looking for a real good picture of a horses ass, then I though OMG someone might recognize me, keep the current one, keep the current one..


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

He said he was the guy in the yellow shirt, now I find out he's the Bieber.
I kinda like how he keeps changing them up, but not on the scale of his amps, that would be tough to keep up with.
How about this?


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

It's aweful............... but better than that "Trudeau face" he showed us before = Now that's a sorry mug to be born with.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

The Biebs is multiplying by a rapid pace! Biebs needs his girlfriend or rather ex.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

cheezyridr said:


> nah man, - you know you picked the right one if people don't like it! go ahead and rock the beibs i say.


Like Cheezy said! Flaunt/rock the Biebs. I don't mind. I think it's hysterical. You're a trend setter.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Lola said:


> The Biebs is multiplying by a rapid pace! Biebs needs his girlfriend or rather ex.


Which girlfriend or which ex. there seems to be quite a few.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

My iMac is having trouble, it likes double posts or, it doesn't like biebs Maybe both.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

fredyfreeloader said:


> Which girlfriend or which ex. there seems to be quite a few.


Selena Gomez! The one in my avatar.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

fredyfreeloader said:


> I was looking for a real good picture of a horses ass, then I though OMG someone might recognize me, keep the current one, keep the current one..


Isn't Beiber a suitable substitute for a horse's ass?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Beebs seems like a good kid, he just needs someone to beliebe in him.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

OK....all I need is an address and some gas money and I will drive to adcandour's place.
I will slap him on the head and keep slapping him till he changes his mind and dumps the Beiber...

donations will be accepted in all dominations.
G.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I voted no but I can't resist the avalanche. SHEOPLE PILE!!!!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

GTmaker said:


> OK....all I need is an address and some gas money and I will drive to adcandour's place.
> I will slap him on the head and keep slapping him till he changes his mind and dumps the Beiber...
> 
> donations will be accepted in all dominations.
> G.


Donations in domination... this is heading down and dark and interesting path.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

81.1%...we need 88%


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

GTmaker said:


> OK....all I need is an address and some gas money and I will drive to adcandour's place.
> I will slap him on the head and keep slapping him till he changes his mind and dumps the Beiber...
> 
> donations will be accepted in all dominations.
> G.


Should I pm my address? ready when you are.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Get the Gimp!


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

How about we encourage Adcandour to change his diaper...wtf? I hope this is a pic from an outtake of Pulp Fiction.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Adcandour.... Stop the torture.......or we may use evasive measures

If anything, it's a great excersize on how to change an Avatar for everyone.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

cboutilier said:


> Donations in domination... this is heading down and dark and interesting path.


maybe I should of said *denominations.*
But then again....where is the fun in that...
carry on.
G.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

This is getting serious now.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

urko99 said:


> Adcandour.... Stop the torture.......or we may use evasive measures
> 
> If anything, it's a great excersize on how to change an Avatar for everyone.


Yes it is! I learned something new and now I don't have to depend on anyone! Freedom!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

davetcan said:


> This is getting serious now.


I love the Trudeau avatar! Aces, lol


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Lola said:


> I love the Trudeau avatar! Aces, lol


The only thing I could think of more annoying than the Biebs.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Ok...now you guys are playing dirty. I'll try to get some sanity back with my new avatar.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I will go ya one better Dave! lol


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

davetcan said:


> The only thing I could think of more annoying than the Biebs.


How about The "Donald"?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

amagras said:


> Only eligible people who changed their avatar for the picture of Justin Bieber.





Lola said:


> How about The "Donald"?


Lola is officially #1 in the "annoyance" leaderboard. Good luck, folks.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Budda said:


> Lola is officially #1 in the "annoyance" leaderboard. Good luck, folks.


Aw shucks, golly gosh Budda thanks for your support! lmao


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

davetcan said:


> The only thing I could think of more annoying than the Biebs.


WHERE'S THE FREAKING DISLIKE BUTTON *mash mash mash reboot crash*


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

keto said:


> WHERE'S THE FREAKING DISLIKE BUTTON *mash mash mash reboot crash*


It's all down to Charles


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Budda said:


> Lola is officially #1 in the "annoyance" leaderboard. Good luck, folks.


Is it because of her avatar?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Buzz 'm click.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2016)

I wondering if the recent influx of bieber avatars may scare off any new/joining members.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

laristotle said:


> I wondering if the recent influx of bieber avatars may scare off any new/joining members.


Certainly scaring off old members


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

laristotle said:


> I wondering if the recent influx of bieber avatars may scare off any new/joining members.


Ha! I imagine our new corporate overlords are shaking in their boots!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

bw66 said:


> Ha! I imagine our new corporate overlords are shaking in their boots!


Haha! The Beiber clones are regrouping on a united front! They want to shove it to the man!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

It'll be crickets around here after the BeiberBan of '16! 8)


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Lola said:


> Haha! The Beiber clones are regrouping on a united front! They want to shove it to the man!


Next, all the clones have to come up with a secret coded language. "Biebspeak" lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Who is a "belieber" amongst us?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Lola said:


> Who is a "belieber" amongst us?


I beliebe


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I vote for a Bieber free forum.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

vadsy said:


> I beliebe


Bieber Gibson?



Sent from my other "other" brain.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

bzrkrage said:


> Bieber Gibson?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my other "other" brain.


I'll add it to my Christmas wish list.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2016)

I think that I'll end this at the end of the month.
We need 88%.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Come on guys. You can do it


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

bieber, not beeblebrox


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Since this thread has evolved do you notice the rapid change in some people's avatars?


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Lola said:


> Since this thread has evolved do you notice the rapid change in some people's avatars?


Mine is still the best


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2016)

Lola said:


> Since this thread has evolved do you notice the rapid change in some people's avatars?


amagras get the credit.



amagras said:


> Let's all change our avatar!


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

How about a thread to find out just what the hell adcandour means???


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

capnjim said:


> How about a thread to find out just what the hell adcandour means???


We actually have a thread about it somewhere.

I thought mine was pretty straightforward. Yours is about shooting a guy named jim, right?


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

adcandour said:


> Yours is about shooting a guy named jim, right?


Ha! No..that would be cappingjim. 
I still can't figure yours out.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I am sick of looking at the Beib's. It's back to Angus for me!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

dcole said:


> I am sick of looking at the Beib's. It's back to Angus for me!



Hooray! Angus rules!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

haha, another vote for the beibs...staying power!!!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

capnjim said:


> Ha! No..that would be cappingjim.
> I still can't figure yours out.


Here's the long story, if interested:

My current name is a result of me being banned from TGP as "adcantor". Incidentally, it's also my eBay handle.

I kept it similar and changed the obvious, since I got booted for being 'candid', but wanted to still be recognized for deals, etc. (Apparently, I should have been more 'cantdont' - boo on my wordplay)

Anyway,

The name 'Adcantor' began when the internet was relatively new. I needed a handle for the MuchMusic chat rooms (huh?). It was all pretty new to me, and I was intrigued at the whole 'chat room' thing.

'ad' is the latin portion of ad infinitum. 'Cantor' came from a book I was reading at the time - cantor being the last name of Georg Cantor - a mathematician with an interest in the infinite. His concept (well,...theory) of different lengths of infinity created by using sets/subsets was a cool perspective on things.

This all stemmed from me needing to better understand what it means to be real. The only thing I've learned is that no matter what direction your mind points toward, continue to go further and you're just forcing your way down a rabbit hole - science, religion, demons, monsters and angels... the path doesn't matter.

That's why I just 'Biebs it the fvck up' and show my nuts to anyone who asks.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

adcandour said:


> Here's the long story, if interested:
> 
> My current name is a result of me being banned from TGP as "adcantor". Incidentally, it's also my eBay handle.
> 
> ...


You should change your name to "goodampfindhecant"


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks! Thats pretty obvious, I should have figured it out on my own.
BTW...I have been booted off TGP three times under different names. I gave up, its such a lame website.
I get booted off for the most ridiculous reasons.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Chitmo said:


> You should change your name to "goodampfindhecant"


morattohefound


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Right now, I like the google-eyed grinning Gorn from Star Trek. But I am considering this one...


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Jamdog said:


> Mine is still the best


Nah, mine is the best! Long live rock n' roll!


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2016)

adcandour said:


> If you can get it to 88%, I'll change it.


Beibs it is.
Can the rest of you use a different Beiber pic at least?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Ahhhhhhhhh no Biebs for me! I have my Angus! Sorry I can't change him.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

I finally found the picture if my daughter with my Mustang. I thought I had lost it, and I found it on my work computer. I had a full older camera card that got deleted. Its my favorite pic and its staying for good.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Sorry but Angus trumps the Biebs! Lol


----------

